# Prolink PixelView MPEG2: no video, no radio [SOLVED]

## Gotterdammerung

I have a Prolink PixelView MPEG2. Neither TV nor radio is working here. I have tried tvtime and xawdecode for the video and gqradio for the radio feature, but nothing worked. The radio does not find any station and the TV gots no signal.

Here goes some info about my system:

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge
> ...

 

```

8139too                20544  0 

agpgart                28328  1 nvidia

btcx_risc               3912  1 bttv

bttv                  145424  0 

firmware_class          7616  1 bttv

gameport                3520  1 snd_cmipci

i2c_algo_bit            8840  1 bttv

i2c_core               17872  6 msp3400,tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,tvaudio

mii                     4032  1 8139too

msp3400                25512  0 

nvidia               3917308  12 

parport                31496  1 parport_pc

parport_pc             24836  0 

snd                    46052  13 snd_bt87x,snd_cmipci,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

snd_bt87x              11784  0 

snd_cmipci             28960  2 

snd_hwdep               7072  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         5888  1 snd_cmipci

snd_opl3_lib            9024  1 snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          7620  2 snd_bt87x,snd_pcm

snd_pcm                79816  2 snd_bt87x,snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            19424  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6988  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              20164  2 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

tuner                  21220  0 

tvaudio                21348  0 

tveeprom               11544  1 bttv

usbcore               103544  1 

v4l2_common             4736  1 bttv

video_buf              17092  1 bttv

videodev                7168  1 bttv

vmmon                 103372  0 

vmnet                  25956  8

```

 *emerge info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux video capture interface: v1.00
> 
> bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded
> ...

 

Please, help!

[edit]I forgot to say that I live in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and I don't have cable TV.[/edit]

[edit]I use udev instead of devfs.[/edit]

----------

## Gotterdammerung

lshal output related to the video capture card:

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_109e_36e'

  multimedia.device = '/dev/v4l/video0'  (string)

  info.category = 'multimedia'  (string)

  multimedia.video.can_capture = true  (bool)

  multimedia.audio.has_audio = true  (bool)

  multimedia.tuner.has_tuner = true  (bool)

  multimedia.linux.version = 'v4l2'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_109e_36e'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'Brooktree Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'Bt878 Video Capture'  (string)

  pci.product = 'Bt878 Video Capture'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'Brooktree Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 878  (0x36e)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4254  (0x109e)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_109e_878'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_109e_878'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'Brooktree Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'Bt878 Audio Capture'  (string)

  pci.product = 'Bt878 Audio Capture'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'Brooktree Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 2168  (0x878)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4254  (0x109e)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

```

----------

## Gotterdammerung

I've changed my modules.conf file. It seems to be better set this way, but I still have nothing. I wonder if the antenna is not helping...

From:

 *Quote:*   

> # PixelView PlayTV ------------------------BEGIN
> 
> #i2c
> 
> #alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
> ...

 

To:

 *Quote:*   

> # PixelView PlayTV ------------------------BEGIN
> 
> #i2c
> 
> #alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
> ...

 

And now dmesg gives me this:

```
bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:06.0, irq: 10, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdddfe000

bttv0: using: Prolink Pixelview PlayTV (bt878) [card=16,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio config override: mask=0xffffffff, mux=0x1,0xffffffff,0xffffffff,0xffffffff,0xffffffff

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00afc0ff [init]

bttv0: using tuner=2

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc0 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 2 (Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## Gotterdammerung

bump!

----------

## OgRo

I know it should be a litle late (and you probabli has fixed it), but I have the same card and it is working fine for TV.

My /etc/modules.d/bttv is:

```
alias char-major-81     videodev

alias char-major-81-0   bttv

options bttv card=37 radio=1 tuner=43

options tuner addr=0x61
```

I am configuring the IR control now (just recompiled my kernel with i2c support).

regards

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *OgRo wrote:*   

> I know it should be a litle late (and you probabli has fixed it), but I have the same card and it is working fine for TV.
> 
> My /etc/modules.d/bttv is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

UUU-HUUUU!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

THANK YOU!!!!!!

Now I've got image. But, what about the sound configuration?  :Wink: 

----------

## OgRo

I could not manage to the sound get working without the external cable. You have to plug your car to the auxiliar input of your sound card.

Maybe there tvaudio requires "addr" like option to work.

Also, the radio don't work for me (the radio=1 option is useless.  :Sad: )

I found this workaround at the bttv mailling list. Maybe they will put complete support to our card (including auto detection) in the future. At least I hope that!  :Very Happy: 

regards

----------

## Gotterdammerung

It worked here the same way.  :Smile: 

----------

## OgRo

do you have any idea about how we can find out our card params?

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *OgRo wrote:*   

> do you have any idea about how we can find out our card params?

 

Not yet, but as soon as I find out something, I'll tell you.

----------

## georgemv

I have the same card, but I live in Greece. Do you have any idea what model is the tuner?

----------

## OgRo

 *georgemv wrote:*   

> I have the same card, but I live in Greece. Do you have any idea what model is the tuner?

 

I managed it to work - see my first post - this way.

compile your kernel with bttv support. Then put, at, /etc/modules.d/bttv (you may need to create it)

```
alias char-major-81     videodev

alias char-major-81-0   bttv

options bttv card=37 radio=1 tuner=43

options tuner addr=0x61
```

but I don't know (yet) how to get the remote controler working. Also, you will need the external jack to have sound.

----------

## OgRo

Hey!

I've got the remote working!

Just use this at you /etc/modules.d/bttv

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # i2c
> 
> alias char-major-89     i2c-dev
> ...

 

This card is the #70, but the tuner need to be hackered for it to work.

And, if you wanna use lirc, you have to install it using:

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pixelview_pro" emerge lirc
```

I configured my lirc to work with tvtime. That's my ~/.lircrc file (as you can see, it is based on the tvtime example and some keys aren't configured, but hey! it works!  :Razz: )

 *Quote:*   

> # This is an example config file for your LIRC remote.  All buttons
> 
> # depend on what you have configured in your lircd.conf file.  Please
> 
> # refer to this and adjust the labels below accordingly.
> ...

 

I didn't change the /etc/lircd.conf - but I think it would be nice to make some modifications.

I think I will write a how-to soon.

regards.

----------

## OgRo

I pudated my kernel version to 2.6.14 and it stoped working!

I will roll back to my old kernel to see if it's a kernel related problem or it's some stupid thing I've done.  :Very Happy: 

are you using this card with 2.6.14?

----------

## OgRo

hey

if you are facing problems with gentoo-kernel-2.6.14-r2 upgrade to gentoo-kernel-2.6.14-r5

I am trying to setup my remote as an input device, without LIRC...

should post news here ASAP.

----------

